# haward spa heater



## spider79 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi on my heater i have a lo error code i switch psi switch cleaned filter and filled with water and same.    Can anyone help pls thx


----------



## joecaption (Jan 14, 2012)

I think you mean Haywood. Ask them this question.

Hayward Spa Heaters | In Ground Pool


----------



## spider79 (Jan 14, 2012)

oops its a hayward


----------



## spider79 (Jan 14, 2012)

Thx for info


----------



## spider79 (Jan 16, 2012)

So when i got new psi switch i didnt adjust setting due to pool guy said not to mess with it. Lol. I gave it 5 turns counter clockwise and works perfect. Thx


----------

